# How to stop the screaming



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

A major complaint I have with the UI is the panic stricken screaming that accompanies any urgent warning. This ungodly noise is a) always too late to react to, no matter what the circumstance, b) often completely disassociated from reality, c) highly distracting, so that even if there were an emergent event, ones attention would be diverted from outside the car, where presumably the event is occurring, to inside the car, where presumably it isn't, and d) accompanies a warning message which goes away so quickly it's impossible to determine what exactly is the source of the drama. 

I have done everything I can to turn off anything that may make this noise, in particular, the "lane departure" monitoring. It happens so often, including if I set up for a corner on the shoulder line, as anyone who is having fun in the twisties will do. I have turned off everything I can find that has to do with lane departure monitoring... Lane Departure Avoidance, Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance, and something else I can't remember. But it persists. Just this morning I was turning into a driveway and... sure enough... the screaming, and (I was able to catch this one) an alert that I was departing my lane.

How can I make it stop?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

MJJ said:


> A major complaint I have with the UI is the panic stricken screaming that accompanies any urgent warning. This ungodly noise is a) always too late to react to, no matter what the circumstance, b) often completely disassociated from reality, c) highly distracting, so that even if there were an emergent event, ones attention would be diverted from outside the car, where presumably the event is occurring, to inside the car, where presumably it isn't, and d) accompanies a warning message which goes away so quickly it's impossible to determine what exactly is the source of the drama.
> 
> I have done everything I can to turn off anything that may make this noise, in particular, the "lane departure" monitoring. It happens so often, including if I set up for a corner on the shoulder line, as anyone who is having fun in the twisties will do. I have turned off everything I can find that has to do with lane departure monitoring... Lane Departure Avoidance, Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance, and something else I can't remember. But it persists. Just this morning I was turning into a driveway and... sure enough... the screaming, and (I was able to catch this one) an alert that I was departing my lane.
> 
> How can I make it stop?


Do you signal for turns into driveways? I've experienced the warning tone when avoiding obstacles on the road or random Forward Collision Warnings, but never when making turns.


----------



## jmaddr (Apr 10, 2019)

You have a performance model by chance? Track mode turns it off I believe.


----------



## bsunny (Oct 8, 2018)

MJJ said:


> A major complaint I have with the UI is the panic stricken screaming….





MJJ said:


> How can I make it stop?


Joe Mode?


----------



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

Kizzy said:


> Do you signal for turns into driveways? I've experienced the warning tone when avoiding obstacles on the road or random Forward Collision Warnings, but never when making turns.


I hadn't signaled for this one. It was more of an alleyway and was even shown as a route on the map.


jmaddr said:


> You have a performance model by chance? Track mode turns it off I believe.


Sadly no.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

bsunny said:


> Joe Mode?


Joe Mode does make the UI screaming less annoying. Also turning off lane departure warning.


----------



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

JasonF said:


> Joe Mode does make the UI screaming less annoying. Also turning off lane departure warning.


I've done all this.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Also change the collision warning to "Late" unless there's a setting that's later than late. It used to scream at me on residential streets until I did that.


----------



## bsunny (Oct 8, 2018)

MJJ said:


> I've done all this.


Then I agree completely.

I have the same complaint. Too loud, too late and not actually helpful. (Joe Mode doesn't do enough.)

The pop up notifications would be helpful (even in hindsight) to be able to go back to understand what a complaint (via pop up) was that I did not have the chance to read.

I don't use any kind of autopilot or certainly not my FSD beta (now 36.8.10 10.6.1) with any passengers because of the screaming and scary phantom breaking (at least the latter I can quickly oppose as long as I keep my foot on the go pedal.)

Maybe you would benefit from an option to specify how tight curves can be taken; straight, normal, and curvy?


----------



## JMart (Sep 12, 2017)

I agree that even with Joe Mode it's still too much and too often. I fear it's desensitizing me to an actual emergency. I still nearly have a heart attack every time though, so I'm probably ok.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Somehow over the years I have managed to disable all screamers except the FCW (Forward Collision Warning), which I find totally worthless. It goes off for no reason, screams about cars in a lane that I'm not in, screams two hundred feet before stopped traffic at 40 MPH. ,Just worthless.

Then, on occasion, a new update resets them all so I must start all over again.


----------



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

Like crying wolf, these alerts are worse than ineffective. They are desensitizing.


----------



## EpsilonKore (Aug 16, 2018)

I know it would be overly complex for the majority of drivers, but I wish we could control the sound of each beep and tone. Joe Mode is great, but not quite enough on some tones (such as the lane departure scream) and some are lowered too much (turn signal) making it a bit of a mixed bag. A welcome option (Joe Mode) but I wish it was even more granular. Hopefully with the next OS overhaul we will get more "pleasant sounds" such as the sonar parking assist DONG that has been mentioned elsewhere.


----------

